# TTRS- Brake Squeal.



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The TTRS brake squeal problem is well known and it's also common to the RS3 and RS4. Audi must be well aware of the issue and there's no excuse for them not getting this sorted out . This isn't a minor irritation, it's a horrendous, nerve jangling, loud continuous squeal under light braking and it's most prevalent when in crawling traffic. This really isn't acceptable in a car designed for road use, it's embarrassing and mars the enjoyment of an otherwise fantastic car.

If you do a Google search on the issue, you'll find that UK owners who have approached Audi dealers with the issue have been told that there is no recall or fix due that they are aware of. Furthermore, they're saying that if you apply the Copperslip solution to the back of the pads, you will void the Audi warranty as far as the brakes are concerned. In fairness, it appears that Audi CS UK are trying to get the Copperslip accepted by Audi as a temporary fix, although it's not going to totally solve the problem and will need repeated applications to remain effective.

In contrast, TTRS owners in the USA have been getting this problem sorted by Audi with either modified shims or replacement pads with what is thought to be a cork backing (on the piston side) and both fixes appear to completely eradicate the squeal. USA owners are however having to contact Customers Services in the USA. who arrange for the parts to be sent to a dealership.

A lot of UK dealerships are taking the view that whilst annoying, brake squeal isn't a warranty issue, although the degree of sympathy will obviously vary from one dealer to another.

So that seems to be the position, -despite the rumours of an imminent recall or technical bulletin, it seems to be something we have to pursue individually. I can't see any reason whatsoever why US owners are getting a fix which we can't! In the next few days I intend to take this up with my local dealership, and if necessary Customer Services.. I suggest anyone with a TTRS who has the brake squeal problem do the same and we may get Audi to get their corporate finger out and get the problem sorted.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

My car went in for its first service just before Easter, and a mate of mine works at the dealership. There is a fix in the pipeline; it should be here in the UK within the next month if things go well.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmmm , interesting this because mine has just started squealing in traffic :?


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

A few hard brakes usually quietens it down again for a while in my experience...


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

dbm said:


> A few hard brakes usually quietens it down again for a while in my experience...


sounds like your "glazing" the pads.

No issues on my RS.. except lack of brakes in the rain :roll:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a few pig squeals a little while back but they seem to have trotted off now... very odd


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Same as Patrick, mine come and go, wet or dry, hot or cold. No real indication as to why.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Nothing like as bad as my last RS, but non the less when it happens its annoying.

Audi told me 2 weeks ago they were unaware of any notice or fix. It would help if you open a case with Audi UK that you get the name of the agent dealing with it, then we can all liaise with the same individual to increase strength in the issue.


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... 92557.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

this has been covered on a previous thread including the reply from audi tech. there is a fix on the way, was supposed to be march but obviously delayed.owners will be contacted.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had the brake squeal. Since I got new pads it's completely gone.

Now I've got a vibrating issue when braking hard


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Joerek said:


> I've had the brake squeal. Since I got new pads it's completely gone.
> 
> Now I've got a vibrating issue when braking hard


I gather that is to do with warping brakes, I have the same. Another common brake issue with the RS... Why have audi not addressed this sooner, these cars have been on the road for 4 years now!


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Probably hoping everyone buys a set of DaveB discs and cures the issue themselves!!!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

I raised this twice with the dealer and got " don't know sir responses". Being irritated mildly by this I wrote a letter of complaint to Audi UK expressing my displeasure of their lack of ownership and not informing dealers that a fix is forthcoming.

I had a call from Audi UK earlier this week to say that i will be contacted by a Manager this week to discuss this further. Nothing yet although I will be pointing out this is an issue that is Pissing a lot of us RS owners off and they need to show more communication with the dealers and give customers more assurance rather than "a fix is coming" (it's been an issue for far too long now) and you don't associate this with a RS branded car, nor for that matter AMG / M / of course where this kind of problem does not exist!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd be complaining more that the stock brakes are shite rather than the squeal personally. Having said that, it is ridiculously irritating.

Performance brakes do tend to squeal, but there's a tolerance. Merc and Bimmer brakes definitely do it as well.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

There is a recall underway in germany. From what I can gather they are replacing the lot.

http://www.tts-freunde.de/board/board25 ... dex53.html

Auflistung der Teile die erneuert werden:
Bremssattel links+rechts
4 Tilgergewichte
1 Kontaktgeber
Satz Bremsklötze
2 Bremsscheiben
diverse Schrauben
1l Bremsflüssigkeit


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Translated for those unfamiliar with German (or ignorant like myself)

List of parts to be replaced:
Caliper left + right
4 Tilgergewichte
One contactor
Set of brake pads
2 discs
various screws
1l brake fluid

unsure what Tilgergewichte is... cant translate it. Hopefully it means stage 3 remap


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

If and when this happens in the UK, will ALL RS's get this recall, regardless of whether we can reproduce the squeal for Audi. As in all honesty, I barely get anything, possibly worst when wet!?

But I like that list of replacement parts 8)

Something for nothing, get in! (common yorkshire phrase :lol: )


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> If and when this happens in the UK, will ALL RS's get this recall, regardless of whether we can reproduce the squeal for Audi. As in all honesty, I barely get anything, possibly worst when wet!?
> 
> But I like that list of replacement parts 8)
> 
> Something for nothing, get in! (common yorkshire phrase :lol: )


No idea sorry, not seen anything official from Audi. Mine squeal intermittently but it always in traffic. Wait and see on what we get, I have to say my RS logo's on the calipers are a little faded and the bells are tarnished + they have 20k miles on them, so finger crossed 

P.S. Tiler = mass damper and gewicht = weight


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

Anakin said:


> There is a recall underway in germany. From what I can gather they are replacing the lot.
> 
> http://www.tts-freunde.de/board/board25 ... dex53.html
> 
> ...


That will be an interesting conversation I'm looking forward to with Audi on Monday, please Audi just get this done for your customers!


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

There is no way they'll be dishing out new Calipers.....

They've been fitting the shims to DB9s and EVOs for years.....posted this on VAGOC as well but for those that don't frequent over there order some of these, if they still squeak then fit the shims with new pads and you won't look back.

There's a dozen different variables that make pads squeak, you might not eradicate them all but its important that if you're using shims then you only put ceratec or similar on the edge of the pads and not on the back....the shims need to float not get stuck to the pad with a palmful of copperslip

http://www.fqperformance.com/shop/p...=1736&osCsid=077d211d5d4895defb7efb21c3e221b8










Alternatively just fit some better pads, there's no way stock pads can cope with 140-180mph on a staged RS


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been lucky and it is very rare I hear anything from my brakes. However, I have started to notice some vibrations under heavy braking which is frustrating!!


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's how bendy brakes start Phil, they'll just deteriorate from this point.

May I ask for my ongoing non scientific survey your mileage matey


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Dave those shims have dropped thru the door this morning, what's the best method of fitting, as in how much (if any) and where should I put the cera tec?

Cheers


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

They get installed dry....so all that ceratec we put on comes off except on the side of the pad on the edge.

Basically the shim rattles instead of the pad! It won't if covered in gloooop

Got a solution for that copperslip little snag too


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

DaveB1970 said:


> There is no way they'll be dishing out new Calipers.....
> 
> They've been fitting the shims to DB9s and EVOs for years.....posted this on VAGOC as well but for those that don't frequent over there order some of these, if they still squeak then fit the shims with new pads and you won't look back.
> 
> ...


Dave - top post mate! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I see these are Mitsubishi shims, are these a straight fit on the TTRS without any modification?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Do tell mate.

Ill give them a good clean up before installing them then, right side too


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I take it that we're pretty sure that none of the squeal is from the rear brakes?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

@daveB re the calipers being swapped out.

I have only put up what ive found on TTS freunde de. I admit my German is a little rusty. People are having this done right now though. I have asked for clarifcation in my best german 

Disc are made by SHW ?


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

@anakin

Sorry to sound like a cock mate, its very unlikely they'll swap Calipers when there's really no need.

The Calipers are actually very good. They'll prob just change the compound on the pads change the suffix from a C to a D fit shims and that will probably fix it.

As I've always said with a decrease in comfort comes an increase in performance, the Pagid Blues when bedded right tick a lot of boxes that the OEM pads don't and are cheaper. I would suspect Audi are hiking the consumable cost of the pads to pay for the warranty issues they're having. I'm just waiting for the Project Mu H16 pads to land in numbers and I think anybody in their right mind won't ever buy OEM again......and you won't need shims for those!

Rear pads get shims OEM


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Translated for those unfamiliar with German (or ignorant like myself)
> 
> unsure what Tilgergewichte is... cant translate it. Hopefully it means stage 3 remap


The Tilgergewicht is a component of automotive technology and designated an additional weight mounted on a rotating shaft ( drive shaft ), which suppress vibrations to (redeem). Through the use of the mass of the shaft Tilgergewichtes increased and the resonant frequency decreased, thereby harmful vibrations can be suppressed, which may otherwise affect the steering or the chassis. In the extreme, the shaft or damage the engine.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

From TT Freunde parts that are replaced Pic's










1 Marks the "Tilgergewicht"










I wont hold my breath on getting a whole new front brake set up, but this does appear to be the info on the German site.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

suffeks said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Translated for those unfamiliar with German (or ignorant like myself)
> ...


Now that is an interesting point as part of this supposed brake recall.
Can't say I've had issues from the drivetrain but I know a lot of RS3's lunch drive shafts and a few TTRS have


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

DaveB1970 said:


> That's how bendy brakes start Phil, they'll just deteriorate from this point.
> 
> May I ask for my ongoing non scientific survey your mileage matey


Car has done 5k but this set of discs and pads has only covered 3.5k as Audi replaced the first set that were making a really loud grumbling noise.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Curious - the"Tilgergewicht"in Suffeks's post seems to be a different item to the two"Tilgergewichts" arrowed in Anakin's post, although the latter seems to make more sense as they're attached to the brake calliper. Anyone know what these two items are/do?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The one in suffeks' post is just an example: the ones in Anakin's post would be applicable to the brake squeal application.
They are just a mass damper tuned by virtue of that mass to reduce the intensity of vibrations in the component or structure they are attached to.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheers Brittan - that makes sense.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The last couple of days my brakes squeal has been an apologetic little squeak I could probably live with, and this morning for the first time ever - no squeal at all.... pure bliss1 8)

I'm not hopeful of it not returning.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

igotone said:


> The last couple of days my brakes squeal has been an apologetic little squeak I could probably live with, and this morning for the first time ever - no squeal at all.... pure bliss1 8)
> 
> I'm not hopeful of it not returning.


mine comes and goes, usually appears on a nice day when you got the windows down.


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

The mass dampeners are fitted to all S3, R32 Calipers as well as rear RS4 Calipers..

Ive had some experience of watching large twin engined turbine helicopters getting tracked and balanced where mass dampeners are used extensively. I'm surprised they're using two dampeners as I would have suspected they might have interfered with each other.

So apologies...they may be planning on replacing the calipers would be a massive undertaking though, try buying a TTRS Caliper right now invariably they're on back order.

We'll see I guess...


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

So far so good with the shims, I'll keep you posted.

Regarding the brake recall, I'd have to agree with Dave, if fitting a shim to the back of the pad does in essence solve the problem, then it would be a massive unnecessary expense for Audi to replace all the braking system components to achieve the same result. The callipers themselves I have found to be very good when mated to the right disc/pad combination.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

TootRS said:


> So far so good with the shims, I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Regarding the brake recall, I'd have to agree with Dave, if fitting a shim to the back of the pad does in essence solve the problem, then it would be a massive unnecessary expense for Audi to replace all the braking system components to achieve the same result. The callipers themselves I have found to be very good when mated to the right disc/pad combination.


I agree it does sound like overkill, I was surprised when I read what the people are having replaced under a recall.
We'll have to wait and see I gues, if it is a complete new set up be nice if Dave could check it out first and let us know what he thinks.

The photo I posted is a pic of someone who has had, what they say is a recall done. You can see its a new caliper on a older car, with the new mass dampeners.

*IF* this is the case wonder if they will let me keep my old parts ?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Got a Email from Audi uk.

We expect a factory approved solution to be announced imminently for UK models ...
asked for my contact details so they could let me know asap.

Will share as soon as I hear something else back.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Anakin said:


> Got a Email from Audi uk.
> 
> We expect a factory approved solution to be announced imminently for UK models ...
> asked for my contact details so they could let me know asap.
> ...


Interesting...

Can't wait to drop off the car for this advising everything is in the boot LOL


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

this is really good news, my discs are so bad i try to not use the brakes at anything over 70 mph as it shakes the car to bits


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you think this will solve the squealing and the warping issue?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Anakin said:


> Got a Email from Audi uk.
> 
> We expect a factory approved solution to be announced imminently for UK models ...
> asked for my contact details so they could let me know asap.
> ...


Brill! 8) Keep us posted. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Anakin said:


> Got a Email from Audi uk.
> 
> We expect a factory approved solution to be announced imminently for UK models ...
> asked for my contact details so they could let me know asap.
> ...


Excellent news... Hope they let us keep the scrap metal!

Just need to fek these discs in the next month and hopefully get a whole new brake set 

Any tips on how to warp some discs? :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> Any tips on how to warp some discs? :lol:


Track them


----------



## DaveB1970 (Mar 7, 2008)

Or in the case of the RS look at them funny.......


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

DaveB1970 said:


> Or in the case of the RS look at them funny.......


:lol:


----------



## DrTroy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds good, I took mine in for a rumbling noise, they said they where warped, and god knows what they have done to it but now they constantly squeel, sounds like a right banger


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't believe it - third day now and no brake squeal. Keeping my fingers and everything else crossed!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Could this recall be different per country or will this be a world wide recall? The Audi importer in the Netherlands is very conservative when it comes to recalls / replacements etc.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

For those that have been dealing with AUK about these brakes, could you please let me know the name of the adviser, as I would like to speak to them and add another RS owner to the list waiting for a fix/replacement...

Cheers.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Spoke with AUK and they said they are aware the factory are looking into it, and the dealerships will be the first to know. So I guess best to keep on at them about it.


----------



## Davio (Jul 31, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> Spoke with AUK and they said they are aware the factory are looking into it, and the dealerships will be the first to know. So I guess best to keep on at them about it.


I spoke to a guy called Dan at Audi UK today and he mentioned a fix would be formally issued in the next 2 weeks and customers would be contacted through a comms tool (not sure what this means), he mentioned that I may need to take the car in first to get "assessed", not sure why as i have plenty of video footage of it squeaking away :roll:


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Just dropped the car of at the dealer (for new tires). Mentioned the poor brakes and that there are rumours about a brake recall. Ofcourse they said: never heared of anything like that. He looked into some kind of known issues and recalls for TT-RS bot nothing regardings brakes. Irritating...


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I was at Audi's yesterday and the whole front brake setup has been ordered.
So calipers,pads,discs,not sure if there is anything else,will see when the parts arrive.
Had a complete new software update as well.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Jay, was that under recall/warranty or just due to wear?

I haven't have the squeal issue anymore, but I have warped discs and needs to be replaced, together with the pads for the 2nd time (49,000 kilometer now). Is this as expected wear levels? That's their point, they say it's just wear so no warranty whatsoever.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I took off a set of worn oem discs after 25000km and replaced them with ceramics,sadly I had a vibration with those which still has to be sorted.
So the cermaics came off and I asked about the Audi update. At the time,audi hadn't decided what they were doing and said that 25,000 km was an acceptable wear rate for their discs !!!,so I had to buy a new set of oem discs and pads.
Now Audi are replacing everything under warranty, I just hope I can keep the newish discs/pads and calipers to sell on and get some money back.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't see why not, after all.....you did pay for them.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

UK RS3 with new calpier after brake fix


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Anakin said:


> UK RS3 with new calpier after brake fix


Ill have a UK TT RS with new callipers soon.... However not Audis at this rate, but DaveB's!

I'm guessing no news on the TT. What exactly are they supposed to be replacing? I could really do with new discs :?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Anakin said:


> UK RS3 with new calpier after brake fix


wtf is that


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

think there dampers, or something. DaveB did explain when I sent him some pictures a while back
Mines in Friday,but I'm more interested in what disc modifications have been done, as that's where the problem lies.
I'm not worried about brake squeal,but discs getting out of shape after heavy use,is annoying.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

My understanding is discs wont form part of it (in the uk anyway!)


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

they definitely do in Germany. calipers,pads,discs.
I think the stems will be solid on the new ones,but I will see and take pictures Friday


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Took mr rs into wolves audi today for service and oil change.mentioned brake squeal,just rang ,service done,brake squeal heard,new discs and callipers ordered under warranty.well done wolves audi.chuffed


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

peter555 said:


> Took mr rs into wolves audi today for service and oil change.mentioned brake squeal,just rang ,service done,brake squeal heard,new discs and callipers ordered under warranty.well done wolves audi.chuffed


Did your car actually have brake squeal, or was it just something you said.

Is it possible to see if the brakes has been changed on the cars. I just bought the car, and do not know if the brake upgrade has been performed.

Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Initially dealers were acting on the car owner's assertion that there was a problem with brake squeal but that very quickly changed to a technician taking the car for a test drive and confirming that squeal was a problem. Not all cars suffered from it.

The new calipers have two circular damper weights on the back, as in the RS3/OC pictures a few posts up, so it's easy to tell if the squeal fix has been done - all the parts for it comes as a 'kit' under one part number and all in the same crate.


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Tech. Took mine for a road test and confirmed the noise


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've made a fuzz about the brakes and said a lot of people were having their brake setup replaced. 2 dealers have looked it out for me and unfortunately my car is not able to have the brake setup replaced under warranty. They say my chassisnr isn't in the range for this replacement. They think my car is too new compared to the others with replacements. My car was built end 2011 and picked it up Feb 2012.
Anyone who can acknowledge that cars after end 2011 have a decent brake setup that is not able to have theirs replaced under warranty?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Have a look at the back of the calipers. If they have the mass dampers fitted then the upgrade was fitted at build.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Brittan, I'm not into brakes, but if the calipers look like they do on the picture above (back of the caliper) then I'm already having the proper calipers?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Joerek said:


> Brittan, I'm not into brakes, but if the calipers look like they do on the picture above (back of the caliper) then I'm already having the proper calipers?


Yes. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

The car is too low to get my head underneath it


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

joerek,my car is a 2012 and the brakes DEFINATELY squeal,hopefully, that will stop in 3 weeks when all the shiny new bits are fitted 8)


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Joerek said:


> The car is too low to get my head underneath it


Its not that low, that you cant get your phone under to take a picture, I did i last night.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Snappy,

So I guess that is what the "old/faulty" one looks like, without the dampers.
And Peter, you get new calipers on warranty?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

My TTRS was registered on 25th June 21012 and had to have the new brake parts fitted to cure the squeal. I'm pretty sure that no modified brake parts were fitted at the factory prior to about April or May of 2013.

You definitely need to see if you have those damper weights fitted - if you don't then you need to get onto Audi CS and really get out of your pram!


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

This is how my caliper looks like from the back. I don't see the dampers, so I guess I should have those replaced under warranty right? Still the discussion is, dealer says my chassisnr is not in the range able to get the replacement. Guess I should take this directly to Audi?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yup, that's the old calipers with no mass dampers - somewhere under all that dirt! :wink:

Yes, going direct to Audi customer service is the way that most of us UK owners had to go to get the work done.

Call them, explain you have the squeal and you know that there is a fix.
They then arrange for another more senior person to call you back.
Now you have to get a dealer tech to confirm the squeal.
The parts (one part number, big box) get delivered to your dealer & they arrange a fitting date with you.


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes joerek,new discs,calipers and pads.all under warranty,all authorised by audi. :lol:


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

I spoke to audi c s,they would not help,said my dealer must hear the moise for them to authorise the work.lucky me that they DID hear it


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this just linked to TTRS as my TTS has developed a nasty squeal when I brake ? From the back though I think ?

It also has a squeal for a while after braking too ?

It's an 11 plate if that helps, 40k. I've got it booked in for 6th June to get it looked at as warranty runs out at end of June.

Any assistance / advice appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Gcrank said:


> Is this just linked to TTRS as my TTS has developed a nasty squeal when I brake ? From the back though I think ?
> 
> It also has a squeal for a while after braking too ?
> 
> ...


Was going to ask the same question. My TTS is 2012, 18k. Been in once and they cleaned them, 2 days later it was just as bad. Mine is the front brakes.


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll report back after they looked at it on the 6th. Probably try to say it needs new pads !


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

The brake squeal problem subject of this thread is unique to the TTRS (among TT models that is) It's quite horrendous - worst brake squealing I've ever heard and the problem is confined to the front brakes only.


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Took the car in yesterday morning,collected 2.30,new discs,calipers and pads,car valeted in and out.well done Wolves Audi 8)


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mine is booked in on the 30th at Watford Audi...problem is my brakes squeal horrifically after sitting in stop start traffic for some time...Audi want me to replicate the issue for the technician and given that they are 10 mins down the road...im not sure the squeal will be there!


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Warm it up first,have to say I was surprised mine did it with the tech. Driving.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm surprised that there are cars around that haven't had the update yet ?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The update is not a recall, not even a silent one, so it's only done when an owner asks for it or complains of brake squeal.

There's probably quite a few cars around that have not had the squeal or the owners are still living with the noise or even thinking it's "normal".


----------



## Roland TTRS (12 mo ago)

igotone said:


> The TTRS brake squeal problem is well known and it's also common to the RS3 and RS4. Audi must be well aware of the issue and there's no excuse for them not getting this sorted out . This isn't a minor irritation, it's a horrendous, nerve jangling, loud continuous squeal under light braking and it's most prevalent when in crawling traffic. This really isn't acceptable in a car designed for road use, it's embarrassing and mars the enjoyment of an otherwise fantastic car.
> 
> If you do a Google search on the issue, you'll find that UK owners who have approached Audi dealers with the issue have been told that there is no recall or fix due that they are aware of. Furthermore, they're saying that if you apply the Copperslip solution to the back of the pads, you will void the Audi warranty as far as the brakes are concerned. In fairness, it appears that Audi CS UK are trying to get the Copperslip accepted by Audi as a temporary fix, although it's not going to totally solve the problem and will need repeated applications to remain effective.
> 
> ...


the trw brand solved the problems


igotone said:


> The TTRS brake squeal problem is well known and it's also common to the RS3 and RS4. Audi must be well aware of the issue and there's no excuse for them not getting this sorted out . This isn't a minor irritation, it's a horrendous, nerve jangling, loud continuous squeal under light braking and it's most prevalent when in crawling traffic. This really isn't acceptable in a car designed for road use, it's embarrassing and mars the enjoyment of an otherwise fantastic car.
> 
> If you do a Google search on the issue, you'll find that UK owners who have approached Audi dealers with the issue have been told that there is no recall or fix due that they are aware of. Furthermore, they're saying that if you apply the Copperslip solution to the back of the pads, you will void the Audi warranty as far as the brakes are concerned. In fairness, it appears that Audi CS UK are trying to get the Copperslip accepted by Audi as a temporary fix, although it's not going to totally solve the problem and will need repeated applications to remain effective.
> 
> ...



The TRW brand solved the problems👍


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Squeal can also be caused by glazed rotors which usually has a bright, mirror like surface. Pull the wheels and hit the rotors with a ScotchPad pad (easier with a power tool) on both sides. I had a local shop to mine, they only charged me 20-Euro for all four. It's now part of my seasonal maintenance routine when I rotate my winter-summer tires.


----------

